# Need Truck Help ASAP



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I parked my 1998 Ford Ranger outside last night during a huge snow storm and I left the parking brake on. I think its frozen, how do I fix the problem?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Pull the brake release.  j/k crawl under there and see if you can see where it may be frozen at and use a heat gun to warm it up. Or try to get it inside a garage and let it warm up for a few hours.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

4 low and drive backwards. Park brakes do not hold as well for going backwards as forward. YOu can usely rock it back and forth enough to free it up.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

push, pull, and twist the cables sometimes helps.
if nothin works use bolt cutters to cut the cables as close to the backing plate as you can (they'll need to be replaced anyway)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had that happen on my ranger a couple of times, the reverse back and forth always worked.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Look for a Chev or Dodge with one of these in the receiver hitch:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Look for a Chev or Dodge with one of these in the receiver hitch:


The funny thing is my whole family including me are chevy/gmc people, but for some reason we got a ford dont ask me why. 
This is my dream truck


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

In the field, you might not be able to exercise the other (better) options.
Wrap a hitch ball or hammer in a towel, and whack it a couple of times at the bracket. My roommates Bronco II does the same thing.


----------

